# SA - Snapper!



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yorkes? You beauty! Top work mate.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

oooo, that looks like a real one!

Nice work. But details details! How big? what caught on? where?


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Now that's a snapper! :shock: My brother in SA reports that the snapper are now on the bite in SA ... what depth? live bait or lure?


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Revo said:


> Now that's a snapper! :shock: My brother in SA reports that the snapper are now on the bite in SA ... what depth? live bait or lure?


All depths over the last few months (from reports), even a few people getting them land based. Dead baits (squid, pillies, whiting heads etc) and soft plastics are probably the two most popular methods. I don't think we get too many HB users like the Eastern state lads but could be wrong. One of the local mags says the snapper will come in bigger numbers closer to shore as the crabs really fire up so that can only be a good thing for us yak fishos.


----------



## LORTAP (Jun 19, 2008)

Well done swamp thats awesome . Post the details ASAP I'm hanging to hear about this one !



L3GACY said:


> Revo said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's a snapper! :shock: My brother in SA reports that the snapper are now on the bite in SA ... what depth? live bait or lure?
> ...


I cant wait for that to happen . Might head down the fleurieu peninsula over xmas period & see whats happening maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Ferken nice fish mate, ripper Red!!

Hope we see some more of them over west soon!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Yep - we're impressed at that result.... deserves at least a "Distinction - Yak fishn' IIIB"


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Now thats a Snapper

cheers

Mal


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! I am so stoked, here's the details.

Headed to Yorke's this morning even though conditions weren't ideal. Managed to find some fish able water around Point Souttar. Managed to manoeuvre my kayak with some assistance down the rock face to the water. I organised to meet my support vehicle(my dad and brother who were snorkelling) a few k's down wind of the launch point. I rigged up my Sps and paddled out a few hundred metres into about 5 metres of water the wind and chop pushing me along at about 1.5 to 2 km/hr. I dropped one straight down and cast and retrieved the other. I got snagged and bust off the drifter pretty quickly. So i drifted and cast some more. i got a few hits and the teeth holes in my plastic suggested snook so i re rigged my other outfit with a hb and let it troll behind me. I moved out into deeper water where i couldn't see the bottom 6-8 m and kept drifting along. I decided that my gulp jerk shad wasn't very conspicuous in the big ocean so swapped a snap back 100mm fish in pearl hoping to attract more attention with a paddle tail. A couple of times i did a u turn to re drift some interesting lumps on the bottom. I had a few squid suck on my lures by i was after a fish.

I spotted some more interesting bottom and decided to turn around again, I cast my plastic out to the side to troll back up wind and drifter over it again. I took three paddle strokes before my rod buckled over and line started to peel out. I got a surprise when i felt the weight on the end of the line!I played tug of war with the fish for a couple of minutes with stand offs and bursts of losing more line. The fish was swimming up wind i tried to use the tension on the fish to bring my nose into the wind but the wind was too strong. By palming the spool on my reel i started to gain some line the fish wrapped me around my other line which was still out. So i made the decision to put the rod in the holder to clear the other line :?

The wind pushing me along kept the tension on the fish and i managed to clear the line without loosing the fish. It took a few more minutes before i saw the solid red flank and blue tail  . and a few more minutes to get it close enough to land. This was the biggest fish i have had yak side but i managed to keep cool and slip my gaff under its gills and haul it aboard! 

I was buzzing!   I was about 200m from where i hooked the fish. 
I put it in the well and paddled back to the more sheltered water near shore where i dispatched the fish and got out the camera.

Safely on board!








Same one as above


















I wasn't quite sure what to do next! I was in disbelief. I tried to retrace my track and find the place i hooked up but i didn't find any remarkable features. I flicked my lure around some more without luck.

I spotted my ride waiting back on the shore so i headed in. I picked up a snook on the way but it wasn't a snookfest contender so i didn't get a photo.
I got a few more picks and christened my AKFF brag mat. It went 63cm


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic report Swamp - thanks for sharing the details!


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice! SA finally gets another snapper report! About time!


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I got my Christmas pressie today  TDA 4000 and a custom snapper on sp rod from fishermans paradise  
I can't wait get into some more snapper.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Swamp said:


> I got my Christmas pressie today  TDA 4000 and a custom snapper on sp rod from fishermans paradise
> I can't wait get into some more snapper.


Oh yeah... nice going. I love my TDA and... well I don't need to comment on FP rods, we all know they're bloody brilliant if they came from them.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

what blank did you choose? guides? tell us more (with pictures) :lol: :lol:


----------

